# Carlisle Import Nationals GTG!



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Ok kids...
Carlisle = Friday May 19 thru Sunday May 21 (this is the Import/Kit/Replicar show).
Just heard from Dan Jackson of the ACNA. It's a go and we're all going to register under one name--The Audi Club. We will have at least 2 tents again, and will plan on doing a group BBQ Saturday. Of course, more details will follow. I've got a few months yet!
All models are welcome. I'll be there bright and early on Friday morning and be directing people where to park as they come in through the weekend so the models can try to stay together. I'm going to hopefully get a master list of registrants from Carlisle closer to the event so I know that there's going to be X number 4kq, X number Urq, X number A4's, etc. Then we can use that to allot spaces. Like I said, we'll make signs.
The link below will let you register on line if you have a credit card. It's $15 for the first car you bring. This $15 includes you, one guest, and your car for the entire weekend. What a deal, right?
You can also register to camp now for $15, and you can register for both in one transaction. When you click the registration and fill in the info, you "add to basket" and then continue shopping. Then add the camping. If you register one car and camp, your total will be $30.
You know the drill:
PLEASE EMAIL MORGAN ONCE YOU REGISTER: [email protected] AND POST A REPLY HERE LETTING ME KNOW!








Then I know who is coming and we can divvy up the food, condiments, snacks, beer, drinks, etc. Questions...post 'em! We're gonna take at least 2nd place this year...I have a good feeling.
Registration here...Club name = The Audi Club


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Carlisle Import Nationals GTG! (DUandCC)*

I'm in, just registered. Man, you can't beat that, $15 for 2 people for both days and the car


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle Import Nationals GTG! (Quattro Krant)*

Yup...and that gets your car IN the show! It's a bargain at $15 for the who 3-days considering parking offsite is $5-8 per day. Did you e-mail [email protected] ? She needs to add you to the official list. You don't hang int he 4000/CGT forum on AW, so jsut tell her that you are from Fourtitude and were informed of the GTG by DUandCC... Thanks!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Carlisle Import Nationals GTG! (DUandCC)*

I will do that. No, I don't go on AudiWorld as I DESPISE the format of that site with a passion


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Carlisle Import Nationals GTG! (Quattro Krant)*

Just signed up ! See you guys there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle Import Nationals GTG! (UR-Q)*

Did you e-mail [email protected] ? She needs to add you to the official list. You don't hang int he 4000/CGT forum on AW, so jsut tell her that you are from Fourtitude and were informed of the GTG by DUandCC... Thanks!


----------

